# 14X7 DAYTON WIRE WHEELS 900.00



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COMES WITH CHINA ADAPTERS PRE STAMPED DAYTONS NICE CLEAN SET OF 4 NO TIRES 625 SHIPPED LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND THATS SHIPPED


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good deal, especially with the cokers :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good deal shipped with tires. oh AND PICS TOO!! :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT, THEY CLEAN FOR BEING CLASSICS


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 23 2009, 09:01 PM~15169615
> *COMES WITH CHINA ADAPTERS PRE STAMPED DAYTONS NICE CLEAN SET OF 4 TIRES ARE GOOD 900 LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF THE EACH RIM ALONG WITH THE TREAD WEAR OF THE TIRES?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 24 2009, 01:28 PM~15175523
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THE EACH RIM ALONG WITH THE TREAD WEAR OF THE TIRES?
> *


I CAN GET THEM FOR YOU IN THE MORNING


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

RIMS ARE CLEAN ONE TIRE IS WORE A LITTLE CAUSE I HAVE EXTENDED A ARMS BUT IS GOOD THE OTHER 2 I JUST BOUGHT NOT LONG A GO AND THE OTHER ONE IS NEWER, JUST GOT TO CLEAN THEM WHITE WALL THEY GET WHITE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS A PICTURE OF THEM CLEAN ON A CAR,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> I'M A HOLD ON TO THIS PIC FOR THE DAY YOU POST UP THE RAG   :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TRYING TO CHANGE IT UP TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That's like only $500 for the wheels  Bump for the homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

625 SHIPPED NO TIRES US ONLY


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

so how much for the tires shipped to 85006?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 22 2009, 03:32 AM~15431730
> *so how much for the tires shipped to 85006?
> *


MY BOY WANTS THE TIRES


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 22 2009, 04:16 AM~15431783
> *MY BOY WANTS THE TIRES
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

do you still have the 520's??? how much for tires only shipped to 85719


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Oct 30 2009, 11:29 AM~15514808
> *do you still have the 520's??? how much for tires only shipped to 85719
> *


TIRES ARE GONE


----------



## soul assasin (Jun 26, 2009)

rims atill available??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul assasin_@Nov 2 2009, 10:14 PM~15544491
> *rims atill available??
> *


yes


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MAKE OFFER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

500.00 shipped


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 5 2009, 10:09 PM~15578166
> *500.00 shipped
> *


OKAY LETS KNOCK IT OUT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL FORSALE,TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

trades?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 7 2009, 11:28 PM~15595724
> *trades?
> *


JUST CASH


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

t t t


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## FUhaterz (May 1, 2009)

You still got these?


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought these would be long gone by now......TTT for some nice D's,Good price too! :thumbsup:


----------

